# Thought I'd spoil you all with some updated kitten pictures :)



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

Nearly 5 weeks old, and they are amazing. Here's he girl


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

Here's the boys


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

And again boy


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Oh my, what gorgeous babies, they are so stunning. xx


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks Hun, their getting very cheeky now


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cute


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Gorgeous,:001_wub::001_wub:

I love the spilt nose on the little girly.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Gorgeous pics but wasn't expect to do yoga so early on in the morning!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what pretty babies, are you keeping one, I think the little girl is my fav._


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

Haha I have no idea why they all uploaded in that rotation they were the right way around on my ipad! Not sure yet, we do absolutely love the girl, plus her colouring is stunning. But I have a major attachment to the smallest boy who I had to hand feed for the first week or two. And darling husband has said it's either him or more cats :001_tongue:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Very cute :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

alal332 said:


> Haha I have no idea why they all uploaded in that rotation they were the right way around on my ipad! Not sure yet, we do absolutely love the girl, plus her colouring is stunning. But I have a major attachment to the smallest boy who I had to hand feed for the first week or two. And darling husband has said it's either him or more cats :001_tongue:


_so is your husband packing then.....:w00t:,,,:001_tongue:_


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I would go with more cats ... Simple lol


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hahaha I like the way you guys think... Don't worry, I'm working on it


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

alal332 said:


> Haha I have no idea why they all uploaded in that rotation they were the right way around on my ipad! Not sure yet, we do absolutely love the girl, plus her colouring is stunning. But I have a major attachment to the smallest boy who I had to hand feed for the first week or two. And darling husband has said it's either him or more cats :001_tongue:


You need to work a bit harder on training him, and find a trade off - mine knows if he doesnt count my cats I wont count his golf days and trips :wink5::wink5:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh gosh, split nose bi-colour....swoon!


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

Here's our girl again


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Beautiful Babies. I would keep the lot!! 
I suppose that's why I don't breed


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

girly is so cute she almost dosen't look real...adorrrrrrrrable


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful, i love the little girl too, but all are gorgeous


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry haven't been on in a while it gets kind of busy with two children one dog 2 cats and 3 kittens ha.

Here's the gorgeous ones I have to do the pictures sepetrate as it will only allow one photo a time. Here's our girly.


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

Here's the smallest little boy. The one who caused me a lot of worry by dropping weight for a week and needed some help with hand feeding.


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

And here's our other lovely little boy


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

They are cuties!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

They are all gorgeous, although I have a soft spot for the smallest boy.

Gowd I am going to have to move off the breeding thread, there are now two kittens I am pining for 6 month old Jersey and your little boy. 

Hubby would deffo leave if I were to bring another pet home.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

They are just stunning. I can't seem to find this anywhere, although I looked before asking a dumb question---are they Ragdolls?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ha yes they are ragdolls. And they are all very beautiful. The smallest is also the most cheeky one. He is so crazy and cute. They are all crazy and cute but the smallest is definitely the craziest. He's caught up on his weight though. The girl was always the biggest but now the middle ones is the biggest at 970grams the girl is 920 grams and the smallest has caught up a lot and is 820 grams. He always used to be 200 grams behind so he's doing well.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

The little one is the cutest from the pictures (as if you can really pick a "cutest", but still). It makes him cuter knowing he's such a character.


----------

